# Freemasonry in Cairo?



## Peter Mitry (Mar 16, 2008)

I understand that Freemasonry was banned in Egypt in the 60's; however I was recently told that there are still Lodges operating in Cairo? If anyone has any knowledge of this please PM me.


----------

